# Cedar plank grilled crappie with almonds



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Soaked 2 store bought cedar planks in water for 1 hr. Set up the egg direct heat at 350. Heated planks 2 minutes on each side. Sprinkled boneless skinless crappie with salt, pepper, almond slivers, and a little garlic sciracha seasoning on both sides. Laid fillets on planks and let cook 8 minutes. That's it! 
Holy moly they was good! Just a slight hint of cedar. They were perfect!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you paid a $1 for each plank,
you paid too much.

jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks delicious.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good. If they were fried it would have been delicious. Just saying. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get creative brother!!! Looks like it was purty good!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

confident they were great 

thanks for sharing another great eggperience.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks deeelish. Where do you get crappie fillets that big?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Looks deeelish. Where do you get crappie fillets that big?




You know better but:
Almost all of the big ones came from the water. All but one was caught in the mouth - I accidentally caught him in the gills!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking crappie! I'd beg for seconds! Glad u chunked your bamboo steamer or if you still have it make some planks and its grilled bamboo crappie!:whistling:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> You know better but:
> Almost all of the big ones came from the water. All but one was caught in the mouth - I accidentally caught him in the gills!!


When my daughters were little and I took them fishing, the ride home was filled with me teaching them smart-ass answers to the usual questions upon returning from fishing. Correct answers got an M&M and it's amazing how quick they learn with that simple incentive. Imagine a 5 year old answering these questions:

Adult: "Did you go fishing today?"
Kid: "Yes, Ma'am."

Adult: "Did you catch anything?"
Kid: "Well, we went fishing, didn't we?"

Adult: "Any big ones?"
Kid: We caught some (stretching her little arms out) this far from the bank!"

Adult: "Were they big enough to eat?"
Kid:"That's what they were doing when we caught them!"


----------

